#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Буддисты усваивают новые правила проведения ретритов

## Сергей Хос

Здравствуйте!
Благодарим Вас за своевременную регистрацию и интерес к Учению!
Друзья, в связи с законом Яровой мероприятия будут носить закрытый характер. Они организованы в первую очередь  для учеников Ламы ХХХ. При наличии мест возможно участие других людей, но они обязательно должны быть буддистами. 
 Так как предварительно во время электронной регистрации на курс вы подтвердили, что вы уже являетесь буддистами, при получении браслетов вам нужно будет указать свои данные (ФИО) и расписаться в ведомости, подтверждающей, что вы являетесь буддистом. Поэтому ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ВОЗЬМИТЕ С СОБОЙ ПАСПОРТ. Так как мы не ведем миссионерской деятельности, те кто не подтвердил, что они уже являются буддистами, к участию в семинаре допущены не будут. В зал для участия в сессиях, будут допущены только зарегистрированные участники. Ежедневно на входе в зал будет строгая проверка наличия браслетов.

----------

Ануруддха (20.04.2017), Сергей С (20.04.2017), Фил (20.04.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2017), Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Фридегар

лишний повод активизировать разговоры тут.

----------


## Бо

А чтобы стать буддистом нужны какие-то корочки буддиста?

----------


## Альф

Скоро у всех будет ID Card, потом просто чип под кожу и не будет таких проблем, зато начнутся другие

----------


## Фил

> Скоро у всех будет ID Card, потом просто чип под кожу и не будет таких проблем, зато начнутся другие


А что Вы не сможете делать с чипом из того, что делаете сейчас?

----------

Shus (20.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (20.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> А что Вы не сможете делать с чипом из того, что делаете сейчас?


Будут в матрицу загонять. Строем в столовую. Ошейник чтобы в пределах ограниченого протранства двигаться. В принципе и раб может быть свободным, а король рабом. Это внутреннее состояние. Хотя абсолютная свобода только в безусловности

----------


## Фил

> Будут в матрицу загонять. Строем в столовую. Ошейник чтобы в пределах ограниченого протранства двигаться. В принципе и раб может быть свободным, а король рабом. Это внутреннее состояние. Хотя абсолютная свобода только в безусловности


Ничто власти не мешает Вас прямо сейчас загнать строем в столовую.
Зачем это понадобится при чипизации?
Паспорт у Вас же есть, ИНН, документы всякие, договоры.
Какая уже разница?

Я так понимаю, что это будет гарантировать раскрываемость преступлений, но это же хорошо?

Под видеокамерами народ как-то приличней себя вести начинает, даже если это муляжи.

----------


## Альф

> Ничто власти не мешает Вас прямо сейчас загнать строем в столовую.
> Зачем это понадобится при чипизации?
> Паспорт у Вас же есть, ИНН, документы всякие, договоры.
> Какая уже разница?
> 
> Я так понимаю, что это будет гарантировать раскрываемость преступлений, но это же хорошо?
> 
> Под видеокамерами народ как-то приличней себя вести начинает, даже если это муляжи.


Я не против НТП, удобно когда вместо карточки фейс подставил или палец. Ничего никаких дополнительных кодов не надо никуда вводить. Это проще и меньше усилий. Но все такие новшества глобальный предиктор всегда использует для роботизации общества, создания человеческого стада, биороботов. Полный контроль личной жизни, попытка контроля сознания. Если естественным желанием каждого индивида есть внутреннее стремление к абсолютной свободе, то желание предиктора направлено в противоположную - лишить воли, любых попыток сопротивления, полностью подавить любую инициативу, расписать пошагово все правила поведения и свести в состояние абсолютной несвободы

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не против НТП, удобно когда вместо карточки фейс подставил или палец. Ничего никаких дополнительных кодов не надо никуда вводить. Это проще и меньше усилий. Но все такие новшества глобальный предиктор всегда использует для роботизации общества, создания человеческого стада, биороботов. Полный контроль личной жизни, попытка контроля сознания. Если естественным желанием каждого индивида есть внутреннее стремление к абсолютной свободе, то желание предиктора направлено в противоположную - лишить воли, любых попыток сопротивления, полностью подавить любую инициативу, расписать пошагово все правила поведения и свести в состояние абсолютной несвободы


Это только глупые и неумелы "контролирующие" будут покушаться на т.н. "свободу" (по сути вся свобода- это проекция страдания от невозможности совершить предполагаемое движение..- древний рефлекс)- те кто поумнее- будут разводить на "желания- которые можно большей частью удовлетворить".. и от сюда биомассе можно будет деградировать более - менее без революций (полюбе впереди тупик- искусственный разум и робототизация- не нужность населения- и успокоение его гарантированной пайкой и изощрённой виртуальной реальностью))

----------

Ometoff (20.04.2017), Фил (20.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

Вот и у меня вопрос, кому интересна вообще моя личная жизнь, за исключением пары-тройки извращенцев у которых скорее всего и доступа к этим камерам не будет. 

Мне другое интересно, почему сейчас при выдаче паспорта не проводят дактилоскопию?
Когда шенгенскую визу получаешь то снимают пальцы.
И чего то никто не возмущается, почему то  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> И чего то никто не возмущается, почему то


Ждут гастроскопию и проктологический досмотр при получении виз, наверное  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (20.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ждут гастроскопию и проктологический досмотр при получении виз, наверное


Смешно  :Smilie:   Но не сравнить это с пальчиками.
Уж если фотографию на паспорт приклеили, то какая разница?
Уже не девочка-апатрид.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Скоро у всех будет ID Card, потом просто чип под кожу и не будет таких проблем, зато начнутся другие


Какой чип под кожу? Чип под кожу is so 1998. Вы бы хоть современные сай-фай муви посмотрели  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (23.04.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Уж если фотографию на паспорт приклеили, то какая разница?
> Уже не девочка-апатрид.


Дык, я за упрощение всех процедур идентификации для человека.
Даже снятие пальчиков и фото глаз каждый раз - лишнее.
Человек столько разных сигнатур за собой оставляет, что пальчики и прочее - просто временные кондовые варианты.
Обязательно системы обучатся опознавать людей дистанционно.

----------

Ho Shim (23.04.2017), Дубинин (21.04.2017), Фил (21.04.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Какой чип под кожу? Чип под кожу is so 1998. Вы бы хоть современные сай-фай муви посмотрели


А куда теперь пихают? 
Клип на сакском.
Кстати, не пойму, почему они друг за другом бегают. Если изобрели новые технологии контроля, а пропеллер хотя бы как у Карлсона середины 20 века - забыли

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А куда теперь пихают? 
> Клип на сакском.
> Кстати, не пойму, почему они друг за другом бегают. Если изобрели новые технологии контроля, а пропеллер хотя бы как у Карлсона середины 20 века - забыли


Прошу прощения, я иногда принимаю за данность, что все знают английский.

Кино (научно-фантастическое) про технологию, которая моментально сканирует ДНК и прочие биометрики человека, и глобальную сеть, которая использует эти данные для авторизации.

Я намекаю на то, что технологии распознавания развиваются очень быстро, например, уже сейчас в банкоматах бывает сканер лица, и можно получить деньги без карточки. Это гораздо удобнее, чем вживлённый чип, потому что чипы нужно производить и устанавливать. А ваши биометрические данные уже и так с вами, главное — это подобрать достаточно уникальную комбинацию, ну и чтоб сканер был точный.

Почему бегают и используют бумажную полиграфическую продукцию —возможно, сценарист недоглядел, а возможно, из-за экономии бюждета. Но всё равно очень хорошее кино получилось.

----------

Ho Shim (23.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2017), Дубинин (21.04.2017), Фил (21.04.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хорошо, что у буддистов нет никаких особых знаков типа обрезания. Назвался и пошел. Кто может ум твой проверить.

А так, это для каких-то невидимых списков и досье, нас пытаются зафиксировать. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Через неделю едем в Москву к Ело Ринпоче. Мне кажется, мы даже не записывались ни в какие списки. Интересно, что будет?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кто может ум твой проверить.


Нейросеть гугл уже понемногу учится сканировать сны  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нейросеть гугл уже понемногу учится сканировать сны


Все прошло на ура)) В начале сессии сказали, что мы там в культурных целях ознакомления с тибетской культурой. Никто вообще ничего ни у кого не спрашивал, буддист ты али нет. Все зашли как хотели и когда хотели, поцоговали, помолились, самое главное, удобно было в креслах дома писателя сидеть, только еду неудобно на цоге передавать. Тензин-лама кидал в нас в зал конфетками)))

Короче, нас не посчитали.  Не то, что паспортов не спрашивали, ни даже имен. Хотя мы там друг друга половина и так знаем) Браслетов не навешивали, подношений за вход не собирали, организовано было все с потрясающей щедростью, вода питьевая, гардероб брал пальто и сумки, можно было входить и выходить, когда хочешь, удобно, неформально, свободно и радостно. 

Прям  в центре матушки Москвы. Че-та, у ламы ХХХ, видать, не так с кармой, как у Ело Ринпоче)

Но, скорее всего, организаторы жутко страхуются.

И, другоценные други, потрясающая новость! Ело Ринпоче собирается давать посвящение Ваджрайогини с подробным комментарием на большую садхану со 2го октября, дней 9 будет давать, следите!!!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.05.2017)

----------


## Casik

Странно читать такой бред на буддистском форуме

----------


## Альф

> нас не посчитали


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upja5Zu2HGA - "он нас посчитал" :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> Но, скорее всего, организаторы жутко страхуются.


 Ну да, никому не хочется в суде оправдываться за организацию или участие в ретрите. Лучше обложиться бумажками (и нет гарантии что это поможет). Раз наши политики так любят зарегулировать всё, что удастся зарегулировать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Странно читать такой бред на буддистском форуме


Этому все конфессии покорны, к сожалению.

----------


## Иоан

> Здравствуйте!
> Благодарим Вас за своевременную регистрацию и интерес к Учению!
> Друзья, в связи с законом Яровой мероприятия будут носить закрытый характер. Они организованы в первую очередь  для учеников Ламы ХХХ.


Здесь тонкий намек, что законы хоть кто-то намерен исполнять.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну да, никому не хочется в суде оправдываться за организацию или участие в ретрите. Лучше обложиться бумажками (и нет гарантии что это поможет). Раз наши политики так любят зарегулировать всё, что удастся зарегулировать.


лучше обложиться... хорошей кармой)))Каждому из нас лично. И тогда никаких судов в помине и не будет)) А на учениях у хороших учителей вообще такое вряд ли случится, это мое стойкое мнение. Вся эта ерунда проходит далеко от их лекций)

Не буду о сиддхах) Но опираюсь исключительно на свои наблюдения)

----------

